# Wheelie



## Jadero (30. Juli 2021)

Hallo liebe Forummitglieder ,

kurz zu mir: Ich bin 32 Jahre alt und fahre schon seit langem Mountainbike. Hauptsächlich Trails, Bikepark usw.

Heuer im März hat es mich geritten und ich habe mir vorgenommen, den Wheelie zu lernen.

Ich übe in der Woche ca. 6mal für ca. 30 - 45 Minuten.

Inzwischen klappt der Wheelie ganz gut und ich kann ihn immer öfter ca. 35 - 50m oben halten. 

Ich habe etliche Threads und Tutorials gelesen und geschaut und habe aber trotzdem für mein Problem noch nicht den entscheidenden Tipp herausfinden können.

Wenn ich den Wheelie gut starte und das Vorderrad gerade hochbekomme fahre ich mit leicht schleifender Bremse gleichmäßig weiter.

Ich gleiche mit den Knien und dem Becken aus, doch nach ca 30m komme ich in Schräglage und kippe seitlich weg.

Was kann ich machen um den Wheelie länger gleichmäßig oben zu halten ohne wegzukippen??? 

Meine Startgeschwindigkeit beträgt ca 12 -15 km/h.

Vllt hat ja der ein oder andere den entscheidenden Tipp für mich, was ich noch verändern kann / muss?


Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## mondtier (30. Juli 2021)

Geduldig sein und weiter üben... 
Auch wenn sich mir der Sinn des wheelies überhaupt nicht erschließt. 
P. S. laufe aber auch zur Eisdiele 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (30. Juli 2021)

Sattel 2-3 cm runter von normaler Höhe um mehr Platz für Ausgleichsbewegung mit den Knieen zu haben


----------



## Jadero (30. Juli 2021)

Danke für deine Antwort . Der Wheelie ist für mich die erste Übung um dann mit dem Manual, Bunnyhop usw. weiterzumachen. Einfach für mich um ein besseres Gefühl / Umgang mit meinem Bike zu bekommen.


----------



## Jadero (30. Juli 2021)

Habe ich vergessen, Sattel habe ich 2/3 weiter unten


----------



## McDreck (30. Juli 2021)

Sattel bisserl tiefer. Mehr mit der Hüfte steuern. Quasi das rechts/links Lenken mehr üben.
Die Bremse brauchste nur, wenn zu viel getreten hast.
Vielleicht das Ganze langsamer und steiler versuchen. Man kann im Wheelie fast anhalten.


----------



## Jadero (30. Juli 2021)

Was ich noch fragen wollte bezüglich des Blickes. Ich schaue bewusst mehr auf mein Vorderrad da ich ruhiger fahre als wenn ich mir ein Ziel anpeile. 
Ist das vllt ein Fehler ???
Ich schaffs auch im Wheelie anzuhalten, jedoch habe ich einfach dieses Balanceproblem nach einer gewissen Entfernung. 
Und zur Gangwahl bei 1x12 fahre ich den 6. von oben.


----------



## McDreck (30. Juli 2021)

Jadero schrieb:


> Und zur Gangwahl bei 1x12 fahre ich den 6. von oben.


Zu schwer. Fahr leichter! 4 oder gar 3. Schön langsam. Ist vielleicht anspruchsvoller am Anfang, aber man kann besser steuern.

Vielleicht gehst auch auf ne Wiese und versuchst so langsam wie möglich an den hinteren Kipppunkt zu kommen, also dass fast hinten runter fällst. Kann auch mal passieren, dass hinten runter fällst, deswegen die Wiese. Und keine Klickpedale!!!


Jadero schrieb:


> Ich schaue bewusst mehr auf mein Vorderrad


Ich hab kein Plan wo ich hinschaue. Einfach nach vorne schauen. Keine Details fixieren am besten. Du musst ja Deine Bewegungen in Relation zum Boden austarieren.


----------



## McDreck (30. Juli 2021)

Ach ja, und Druck über den Sattel geben. Nicht so sehr in den Armen hängen!


----------



## Jadero (30. Juli 2021)

ok super danke Dir. Fahre mit Flat Pedals. Denke mal üben üben üben. Mein Kumpel hat 1 Jahr gebraucht um ihn richtig lang zu fahren. 
Mit dem schwereren Gang bin ich nur drauf gekommen, da ich anfangs schneller bin und dadurch die Balance besser halte. Probiere es aber mal mit nem kleineren Gang aus. 👍
Hab auch mit dem Reifendruck rumgespielt aber das macht für mich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## McDreck (30. Juli 2021)

Reifendruck egal. Ja, schneller wirkt erstmal einfacher, aber dafür hat man weniger Kontrolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jadero (30. Juli 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Reifendruck egal. Ja, schneller wirkt erstmal einfacher, aber dafür hat man weniger Kontrolle.


Ja stimmt, einfach Geduld und viel üben 😎


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (31. Juli 2021)

Wenn sich die Wheeliedistanz trotz allen Übens nicht verbessert, würde ich
a) Nicht mehr auf die Distanz hin trainieren, sondern versuchen, im Wheelie das Kurvenfahren zu üben. Man bekommt dann deutlich mehr Sicherheit um sich aus den verschiedensten Schräglagen herauszuretten, so dass dann auch ‚Langwheelies“ viel besser klappen
b) Mit verschiedenen Hinterradreifen experimentieren. Je abgefahrener das Profil desto besser.


----------



## McDreck (31. Juli 2021)

Mauntnbaiker schrieb:


> a) Nicht mehr auf die Distanz hin trainieren, sondern versuchen, im Wheelie das Kurvenfahren zu üben. Man bekommt dann deutlich mehr Sicherheit um sich aus den verschiedensten Schräglagen herauszuretten, so dass dann auch ‚Langwheelies“ viel besser klappen


Ja, die Fähigkeiten zum Ausgleichen bringen automatisch Länge.


----------



## paburk (9. August 2021)

Ich bin auch gerade am Üben, kann aber noch keine 50m. Mein Problem ist, das ich noch nicht recht herausgefunden habe was ich machen muss um seitwärts auzugleichen. Lenker, Knie, Hüfte bin ich am ausprobieren. Kippe aber nach spätestens 10m. Was ist die Hauptsteuerung? Hüfte?


----------



## paburk (9. August 2021)

Ich bin auch aus City Z  kannst Du mir das mal zeigen @McDreck?


----------



## McDreck (9. August 2021)

paburk schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gerade am Üben, kann aber noch keine 50m. Mein Problem ist, das ich noch nicht recht herausgefunden habe was ich machen muss um seitwärts auzugleichen. Lenker, Knie, Hüfte bin ich am ausprobieren. Kippe aber nach spätestens 10m. Was ist die Hauptsteuerung? Hüfte?


Schwer aus der Ferne eine Diagnose zu treffen. Ich würde erstmal nicht nach Distanz gehen, sondern nach Zeit. Besser ganz langsam mit viel Kontrolle möglichst lange oben bleiben. Mit mehr Kontrolle kommt die Dauer, mit Dauer kommt die Distanz.

Mach den Sattel etwas runter. So ne Handbreit unter normal ungefähr. Man braucht Bewegungsspielraum unterm Gemächt.

Leichter Gang rein. Dritter oder vierter bei ner 10-50-Kassette.

Hinterbremse muss gut mit einem Finger gehen, aber auch gut zu schleifen sein.

Vorübung: Kipppunkt finden. Vorne hochtreten/-ziehen bis man hinten wieder runterfällt. Am besten in einer Wiese machen. Da kriegst eine Gefühl dafür wie weit nach hinten gehen kannst. Dann lernen diesen Punkt abzufangen mit entsprechendem Bremseinsatz.

Nach dem Hochziehen/-treten versuchen Druck auf den Sattel zu geben mit dem Hintern. Man hängt einen Teil mit den Armen am Lenker, einen Teil gibt man Druck mit dem Boppes. Und den jeweiligen Anteil kann man variieren bis zu 100% über den Sattel. Erstmal irgendwas mittendrin anpeilen.

Man kann das Rad jetzt auch rechts/links lenken/kippen per Ziehen am Lenker und auch Drücken mit der Hüfte auf den Sattel, also halt Gewichtsverlagerung, so wie man sein Rad ja auch sonst lenkt. Je langsamer man ist, desto mehr kann man auch lenken. Deswegen lieber erst langsam üben.

Der Rest ist einfach Balance entwickeln. Üben, üben, üben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paburk (9. August 2021)

Super, dann üb' ich mal weiter


----------



## DonArcturus (9. August 2021)

Ein Tip, warum man überhaupt in ein seitwärtiges Ungleichgewicht kommt und wie man es vermeidet:
Grund: Durch ungleichmäßiges Ziehen am Lenkrad.
Vermeiden: indem man nicht mit den Armen zieht. Erst Arme beugen und mit Schwung nach hinten. Arme dann stets gestreckt lassen!
Probier das einfach mal aus, ob das hilft.
Nächster Tipp, aber nicht so leicht umzusetzen: fahre schneller. Mit höherer Geschwindigkeit ist die seitliche Balance besser. ABER: es ist oft nicht so leicht, das Rad überhaupt hoch zu bekommen. Verwende die Federung zur Hilfe (erst einfedern und mit Schwung nach hinten lehnen).


----------



## McDreck (9. August 2021)

DonArcturus schrieb:


> fahre schneller


Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert, ja, aber genau da hin flüchtet sich der geneigte Adeptus mangels richtiger Technik. Deswegen lieber langsam bleiben! Ist das Verletzungsrisiko auch deutlich geringer. Irgendwer in einem anderen Wheelie-Faden hier hat sich laut eigener Aussage beim Wheelie-Üben das Bein gebrochen. Das kann ich mir nur mit einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit erklären


----------



## paburk (9. August 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert, ja, aber genau da hin flüchtet sich der geneigte Adeptus mangels richtiger Technik.


----------



## DonArcturus (9. August 2021)

Man macht Fortschritte mit kleinen Schritten. Wenns hilft, warum auf Geschwindigkeit verzichten? Besser als es "richtig" zu machen und kein Bisschen vorwärts zu kommen.

PS: Ich sag auch nicht "So und nicht anders", sondern "probiers aus". Mir haben z.B. die Tipps von Ryan Leech Connection nicht gut geholfen. Ich hab dann einige andere Tipps befolgt und etwas rumexperimentiert, und tada, es geht immer noch nicht


----------



## McDreck (9. August 2021)

DonArcturus schrieb:


> Besser als es "richtig" zu machen und kein Bisschen vorwärts zu kommen.


Beim Wheelie muss man in erster Linie oben bleiben. Wenn Du im Wheelie auf dem Fleck stehen könntest, wärst damit der Chef.

Geschwindigkeit hilft in erster Linie unsaubere Technik zu kaschieren. Deswegen eben eher langsamer bleiben. Heißt ja nicht, dass man wirklich stehen bleiben muss, aber halt genau nicht einfach nur schneller werden, wenn es wackelt.


----------



## paburk (9. August 2021)

Wie langsam könnt ihr es? Resp. was ist noch realistisch? 5km/h?


----------



## paburk (9. August 2021)

DonArcturus schrieb:


> Mir haben z.B. die Tipps von Ryan Leech Connection nicht gut geholfen.


Genau, den online Kurs bin ich gerade am machen. Da meint er der Körper soll rausfinden welche Bewegung was bewirkt. Aber den Link habe ich noch nicht gemacht, offensichtlich. Hoch und hinten absteigen geht alles gut, kann also ohne Angst üben. Seitwärts kommt mir komisch vor. Aber das Thema mit Gewicht auf Popo scheint bei mir zu wirken. Da passiert was. Einfach Lenker drehen oder Knie raus macht bei mir irgendwie noch nichts.


----------



## Jadero (9. August 2021)

Des dauert echt richtig lange. Bei mir hat’s die Tage einfach klick gemacht und auf einmal gehen schon mal 80m. Mein Hauptproblem war Kopfsache, dass ich mich zu arg rein gestresst habe und zwanghaft alles versucht habe. 
ich fahren allerdings bei 1 x 12 im 5. oder 6. Gang bei mindestens 12 km/h. 
sonst einfach wie alle sagen üben üben üben. Mein Kumpel hat über 1 Jahr gebraucht bis er ihn richtig gut konnte. Ich übe jetzt 4 Monate


----------



## McDreck (9. August 2021)

paburk schrieb:


> Wie langsam könnt ihr es? Resp. was ist noch realistisch? 5km/h?


Knapp vor Stillstand. Man muss dabei entsprechend steil sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonArcturus (9. August 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> .... einfach nur schneller werden, wenn es wackelt.


Davon hab ich nicht geredet. Nicht schneller werden, sondern gleich schneller anfangen. Eben nicht mit 5 km/h, sondern sagen wir mit 10. Du verhinderst dadurch nicht, seitwärts Balance überhaupt zu lernen, sondern tust es dir damit nur leichter. Machst du denn Sprünge auch gleich über 20 m? Nein, du fängst mit 1-2 an. Ist nix anderes.


----------



## McDreck (9. August 2021)

Kann jeder machen, wie er meint. Mir ist langsamer lieber. Da hat man mehr Zeit zum Lenken und damit achtet man mehr darauf.


----------



## Jadero (9. August 2021)

Geht mir auch so. Je schneller ich bin desto mehr Balance habe ich. Aber ich denke wenn man den Wheelie gut beherrscht funktioniert er mit fast jeder Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Deleted 247734 (30. August 2021)

Frage an die Spezialisten: war am We mit der Family auf kleiner Fahrradtour. Bin diesmal bewusst mit dem Mtb gefahren um auf Asphalt ein wenig Springen und Wheelie zu üben. Komme gut in den Wheelie hinein, schaffe dann 4-5m, dann sackt das Vorderrad wieder runter. Soweit sogut.

Hab mich dann bewusst mehr nach hinten gelegt, bis ich in einer Art "ruhigen" Zone war, dort war es mir etwas unangenehm/unwohl und ich bremste. Ist dieser Bereich der Sweetspot, oder schon zuviel?
Mein Kopf macht noch öfter zu und der Finger zieht sofort die Bremse, hab das Gefühl ich brauch mehr Lehnung?


----------



## Jadero (30. August 2021)

Servus, 
da wirst du dann im sog. Sweetspot sein. War für mich auch Anfangs komisch, aber inzwischen läufts von ganz alleine. 
Bei mir hats nach ca. 4 Monaten "klick" gemacht und jetzt gehen auch mal 80m und mehr. 
Ich übe allerdings fast jeden Tag ne halbe Stunde.
Das mit dem Gefühl kommt dann von ganz alleine.


----------



## McDreck (30. August 2021)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ist dieser Bereich der Sweetspot, oder schon zuviel?


Wenn Du nicht direkt nach hinten umkippst, ist das noch Sweetspot. Um da das Gefühl für zu bekommen hilft es sich absichtlich darüber hinaus zu gehen. Halt langsam und z.B. in einer Wiese.


----------



## paburk (30. August 2021)

Habe auch gerade einen Schritt nach vorne genommen durch geraden Rücken/hohles Kreuz.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (30. August 2021)

Jadero schrieb:


> da wirst du dann im sog. Sweetspot sein.





McDreck schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht direkt nach hinten umkippst, ist das noch Sweetspot.


Ja, fühlt sich so an als würde einem das Hinterrad unter dem Poppes wegrollen - nach hinten musste ich noch nicht absteigen.


----------



## DonArcturus (30. August 2021)

2 Hinweise:

Solange das Bike rollt, kann man mit der Hinterradbremse _einiges _retten! Also keine Angst 😉
Mit Hardtail oder blockierter Hinterradfederung bekommt man ein _wesentlich besseres_ Feedback zum Sweetspot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry. (30. August 2021)

Und alles was stört abschalten! Kein Wind, kein schräger Untergrund, kein Spiel in Sattelstütze, Pedale, Kurbel, Nabe, .....
Und für die seitliche Balance auf jeden Fall eine gute Verbindung Schuh-Pedal. Mit Klickies ist es schwerer. Auch Verbindung Arsch-Sattel ist wichtig. Keine rutschige Kunstfaserhose. Vielleicht sogar mal nass machen, dass sie am Sattel klebt.


----------



## boris1967 (31. August 2021)

Harry. schrieb:


> Vielleicht sogar mal nass machen, dass sie am Sattel klebt.


Einnässen vorm Wheelie beschde 👍


----------



## Jadero (31. August 2021)




----------



## mondtier (31. August 2021)

Bringt mir ein Wheelie zu können Vorteile für den Manual? 
Oder ist das durch das Treten sogar kontraproduktiv da ich diesen "Sweetspot" ja eigtl gar nicht brauche? 

Wheelie seh ich keinen Grund ihn können zu müssen. Manual bringt einen auf Trails dann aber eben schon was


----------



## Deleted 247734 (31. August 2021)

mondtier schrieb:


> Bringt mir ein Wheelie zu können Vorteile für den Manual?



Ich sehe es als fundamentale Grundfertigkeit für die Radbeherrschung. Reiht sich an Bunnyhop, Trackstand usw ein. Einen echten Benefit auf dem Trail kann ich auch nicht erkennen. 

Wo setzt du denn (lange) Manuals gezielt auf dem Trail ein? Das Vorderrad in der Abfahrt hochziehen kann ich auch um zB über Wellen zu kommen, aber das ist kein Manual.


----------



## mondtier (31. August 2021)

Beim Manual als fundamentaler Baustein stimme ich zu. 
Fahre erst n halbes Jahr und muss eben Prioritäten setzen, statt alles bissl zu üben. 
Bunnyhop klappt ganz gut, wobei ein besserer Manual, also wirklich gezielt damit länger rollen, hier definitiv weiteres verbesserungapotential mitsich bringen wird. 
Daher ja die Frage: 
Versau ich mir das manual training wenn ich nun wheelie begönne oder kann es sogar hilfreich sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (31. August 2021)

mondtier schrieb:


> Versau ich mir das manual training wenn ich nun wheelie begönne oder kann es sogar hilfreich sein?


"Versauen" ist wohl das falsche Wort, aber rein von der Technik solltest du wohl direkt weiter Manual üben - denn du musst mit dem Körpergewicht weit hinter den Sattel, eigentlich dorthin wo du beim Wheelie schon absteigst. Hab das in einer Asphaltabfahrt getestet und bin für 1-2s in den Manual gekommen, da wollte ich nur einen Gulli überrollen und war plötzlich im Manual-Sweetspot. Cooles Gefühl, aber völlig anders als beim Wheelie. Kontrollieren konnte ich das natürlich nicht, dank Finger an der Bremse gings gut aus...


----------



## Mimsey (31. August 2021)

mondtier schrieb:


> Beim Manual als fundamentaler Baustein stimme ich zu.
> Fahre erst n halbes Jahr und muss eben Prioritäten setzen, statt alles bissl zu üben.
> Bunnyhop klappt ganz gut, wobei ein besserer Manual, also wirklich gezielt damit länger rollen, hier definitiv weiteres verbesserungapotential mitsich bringen wird.
> Daher ja die Frage:
> Versau ich mir das manual training wenn ich nun wheelie begönne oder kann es sogar hilfreich sein?


Ich bin der Meinung, der Wheelie bringt dich beim Manual nicht weiter, in den Wheelie und aufhören zu treten und ihn dann oben halten, "Coasterwheelie" finde ich kommt dem feeling aber sehr nah, Bremskontrolle wird erlernt, bei öfter mal langsamen Geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## Mimsey (31. August 2021)

rad_fan schrieb:


> "Versauen" ist wohl das falsche Wort, aber rein von der Technik solltest du wohl direkt weiter Manual üben - denn du musst mit dem Körpergewicht weit hinter den Sattel, eigentlich dorthin wo du beim Wheelie schon absteigst. Hab das in einer Asphaltabfahrt getestet und bin für 1-2s in den Manual gekommen, da wollte ich nur einen Gulli überrollen und war plötzlich im Manual-Sweetspot. Cooles Gefühl, aber völlig anders als beim Wheelie. Kontrollieren konnte ich das natürlich nicht, dank Finger an der Bremse gings gut aus...


Wenn du so tief mit der Hüfte über dem Hinterrad bist wie es nur geht, die Arme lang sind, muss das Vorderrad garnicht so hoch, gibt Sicherheit. über Bremse musste ich lange nicht mehr das Vorderrad einfangen


----------



## ylfcm (31. August 2021)

Mimsey schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, der Wheelie bringt dich beim Manual nicht weiter


Das seh ich so ähnlich. Außer dass bei beiden Tricks nur das Hinterrad auf dem Boden ist, haben die für mich kaum etwas gemeinsam, bzw. finde ich das "Coaster-Wheelies" nur die kleine, hässliche Schwester von einem richtigen Manual sind 
Wheelie üben kannst (und solltest?) du natürlich trotzdem. Gerade wenn du erst seit kurzem fährst, ist jede Art von "sinnloser" Spielerei auf dem Fahrrad sehr gut.

Wenn man sich für eins von beiden entscheiden müsste, würde ich mich aber auch auf den Manual konzentrieren, denn die Bewegung des Vorderrad-Hochhebens an sich für's "normale" Fahren mehr Anwendungsfälle bietet. Fahrtechnik im Sitzen ist da eher zweitrangig.
Wheelie im Stehen gibt es da natürlich auch noch. Kann man als Kneipentrick mal probieren, auch wenn da eigentlich nur der erste Impuls für Wheeliedrops etc. wichtig ist


----------



## mondtier (31. August 2021)

Dankeschön. 
Dann übe ich mal fleissig weiter


----------



## Harry. (8. September 2021)

Der Wheelie trainiert und sensibilisiert den Bremsfinger.
Das ist die (Über-) Lebensversicherung beim Manual.
Außerdem kann man sich über den - ich nenn ihn mal den falschen Manual - an den richtigen Manual annähern. Beim "falschen" steuert man den Sweetpoint nicht über den Knieschub sondern über die Bremse.

Macht schon auch Spaß einen steilen Berg runter auf dem Hinterrad zu fahren und sich schön in den gezogene Bremse zu lehnen. Zu lang sollte er aber auch nicht sein, weil die EINE Bremse schnell überlasten werden kann.

Wheelie zu können (muss nicht perfekt sein) hat noch einen weiteren Vorteil:
Beim steil bergauf fahren kann man sein Hinterrad zu fast 100% belasten. D.h. volle Haftung und kein Durchdrehen des Hinterrads weil einem das leichte Vorderrad - auch wenn es den Boden kurz verlässt - nicht in Panik bringt. Den Wheelie-Skills sei Dank.


----------



## Jadero (9. September 2021)

Wenn ich Wheelie fahre (inzwischen wenn’s perfekt läuft 80m aufwärts) und übe ne halbe Stunde bin ich Klatsch nass geschwitzt. Ich bin dermaßen konzentriert und angespannt dass alles klappt das ich mich fühle als wäre ich ne Stunde trails gefahren 🤩. 
gibts da irgendwelche Tipps um ruhiger zu werden und die Anspannung los zu lassen ?


----------



## k0p3 (9. September 2021)

Jadero schrieb:


> gibts da irgendwelche Tipps um ruhiger zu werden und die Anspannung los zu lassen



Ja, Üben. 😌


----------



## Jadero (9. September 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Ja, Üben. 😌


Mach ich seit März 😬


----------



## alteoma301 (10. September 2021)

@Jadero 
das kommt meiner Meinung nach von der aufgebauten Körperspannung, die man beim Wheelieen braucht bzw ansetzt. Je besser man wird desto weniger braucht man davon, da man feinfühliger wird und schneller/genauer auf Situationen reagieren kann - dadurch spart man kraft. Dann macht es einen großen Unterschied ob du bergauf oder im ebenen fährst. Das Bergauffahren macht den Wheelie in bezug auf den Sweetspot einfacher aber fürs fahren eben anstrengender. 
Mein Rat: Weiterüben und immer wieder was neues dazu probieren (Kurven, Randstein runter, Schotterwege, Umkehren, Berab, Coaster Wheelie, usw.) Ich mache das jetzt seit einem Jahr und meine erst seit ein paar Monaten den Wheelie befriedigend gut zu beherrschen. Luft nach oben ist aber immernoch enorm viel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jadero (10. September 2021)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> @Jadero
> das kommt meiner Meinung nach von der aufgebauten Körperspannung, die man beim Wheelieen braucht bzw ansetzt. Je besser man wird desto weniger braucht man davon, da man feinfühliger wird und schneller/genauer auf Situationen reagieren kann - dadurch spart man kraft. Dann macht es einen großen Unterschied ob du bergauf oder im ebenen fährst. Das Bergauffahren macht den Wheelie in bezug auf den Sweetspot einfacher aber fürs fahren eben anstrengender.
> Mein Rat: Weiterüben und immer wieder was neues dazu probieren (Kurven, Randstein runter, Schotterwege, Umkehren, Berab, Coaster Wheelie, usw.) Ich mache das jetzt seit einem Jahr und meine erst seit ein paar Monaten den Wheelie befriedigend gut zu beherrschen. Luft nach oben ist aber immernoch enorm viel!


Ja ich denke auch ich wirke noch recht verkrampft und dadurch sehr angespannt. Vielen Dank für die Tips. Werde ich umsetzen und man merkt ja auch von Woche zu Woche den Fortschritt. Es dauert einfach seine Zeit


----------



## paburk (23. September 2021)

Jetzt kippe ich zwar nicht mehr (so oft), fahre aber nicht geradeaus


----------



## Harry. (14. November 2021)

Ich übe den Wheelie nun seit knapp 30 Jahren. Noch ohne Tipps von Internet, Youtube und Co.
Heute (Sonntag) habe ich meine erste *komplette Acht* geschafft! 
 Denn Sonntag sind die Parkplätze leer und die Kurven können vom Radius her angepasst werden.
Die Acht hatte ich mir als Ziel gesetzt um sagen zu können: "Ja, den Wheelie kann ich!"
Anschließend über 1 km bergauf - mit ebike geht das.


----------

